# Is this a good Org. ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.trcp.org./


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Did anyone read any of this ??? http://www.trcp.org/access/index.html


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I see a lot of orgs supporting "open fields" but where is DU? :huh:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey tsodak is this a good thing ??? http://trcp.ga0.org/campaign/co_sponors/explanation


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Sorry I missed this.... been running hard lately, and will be for the forseeable future. I do check in, but I dont read everything.

I think open fields is a good idea, from a number of standpoints. One of which you may not all think about it puts dollars into farmers hands for conservation independant of commodity programs and favoring conservation. I was suprised to find the following tonight in the editorial page of the Dakota Farmer magazine.

Shut the door on Open Fields

As an editor of a farm magazine, I should be for every program that might put money in your pocket-right? I'm afraid I just can't do it with the Open Fields Bill introduced last fall in Congress by North Dakota senator Kent Conrad and co-sponsored by Senator Byron Dorgan.

They and other lawmakers propose paying you to open your land to hunting, and, perhaps, other recreational uses. It's there answer to the growing conflict between farmers who are either posting there land or establishing fee-hunting operations and hunters who won't pay for access.

Why it is bad

It sounds like a great idea, but I think this bill moves ag policy closer to the rule that if a farmer gets any farm program payments, then taxpayers have the right to access his land for hunting.
The bill also amounts to a subsidy for a sport. What sport should we subsidize next---golfing,horseback riding,sailing, or downhill skiing? They are as important to some people as hunting is to the rod and gun crowd.
Finally, I dont see the logic of the bill. It amounts to paying farmers to allow hunters on there land because hunters won't pay farmers themselves.

Two Solutions

I suggest two simple solutions:

1) Hunters, get over it. THe days of being able to drive out in the country and hunt wherever you want for free are over. If you want an Open Fields program, pay for it out of your hunting licences and fees. Sell hunting stamps. The North Dakota Game and Fish Departement has a good model of a hunter funded access program.

2) Farmers, stick to your guns. If you believe you should be paid for letting strangers come onto your land to hunt, more power to you. Lease land for hunting or start your own fee hunting business. If you do get into the business, be creative. Give resident hunters a price break once in a while. Start a community hunting celebration. Cafes and hotels could pool resources to provide customers with free or discounted hunting on your land.
The bottom line is this: By solving the hunting access issue yourself, you'll have more control over your farm and your future than if you accept another government check.

Lon Tenneson editor Dakota Farmer Magazine

[email protected]

Notice no mention of the public trust doctrine anywhere in the editorial? This is something that needs to be pursued. Everything he says as a reason to fight is a reason for us to support.

Lets move fellas......


----------

